# Double compound fracture...



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still recovering from a broken foot but find that my boots offer good stability as long as I dont push it too hard. I'm pretty much taking it easy this year. No comps, small features, I feel like I'm 40.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I broke my foot playing hockey, Unfortunately it grew wrong and can sometimes get sore.

Not much of a problem therefore i dont really take any precautions. I decided to wear wrist guards now.


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a new product that will help reduce the stress on your legs while sitting on a chairlift. It is a small accessory that attaches to the heel of your boot and supports the weight of your board across both feet. Check out my website for additional detail at Phrakis - A snowboard boot support. If you want to try it, insert "SBFORUM" as a coupon code and the total cost will be $5.20 including US postal shipping.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I damaged my knee tissues a few years ago snowboarding, now I'm more aware of my form and technique to help minimize chances of injury. I don't do much other than strength training and keeping within my limits to try to prevent further injury.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

^^idk if thats spam or a really helpful poster.

edit: meant for pharakis


I found that stretching before skating and snowboarding is the best injury prevention tool on the market son. I skate every single day, and picked up stretching, and i dont mean like killer stretches i mean like 10 second little stretches, and i have yet to roll an ankle, break anything, sprain anything, bruise anything, anything anything!!! its the shit son, stretching is my dirty little mistress.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Stretches don't do anything for bones.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

compress it somehow. not sure whats on the market now but thats a precaution you may deem necessary


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Stretches don't do anything for bones.



So your telling me that being more flexible wont help with breaking bones?

Depending on how you fall i'm sure that it can help in certain instances.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I broke my femur a few years ago, it healed fully and hasn't been a problem since. the only reminder I have of the injury is actually kind of cool - I can now accurately predict rain or snow by the pains in my leg. I always get a bad ache in my leg the day before it snows or rains. I call it my weather bone. Stretching doesn't do anything for broken bones, but it will help keep your muscles strong while your bones heal. The stronger your muscles, the less likely you are to break another bone. Best thing you can do for your bones is to take plenty of calcium and magnesium, and take it easy until it feels the way it did before you broke it. Good luck!


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> ^^idk if thats spam or a really helpful poster.
> 
> edit: meant for pharakis
> 
> ...


It is not spam. I'm the inventor and I just like to share The Phrakis with boarders who can benefit from using the product. I have a binder filled with positive feedback that I could share with you about the product but tonight I'm going to share a little story. 

This will be my 4th season using one of the original phrakis prototypes and I enjoy the benefits every time I'm on the mountain. Here's a situation that I think most avid boarders can relate to. Its a Saturday morning and you wake up early to get on the mountain before the crowds. Conditions are awesome (even though you may be on the east coast) and you shred hard most of the day. Its starting to get late in the afternoon, your friends are bailing but you want to to get a couple more runs in. You proceed to get stuffed onto a 4 person lift with 2 skiers to the right of you and a boarder to the left. The lift has no support bar underneath and so your front knee immediately starts to strain under the weight of the board. You first adjust your position in the seat a couple times but it does nothing. Then you try to see if there's anyway you can flip the board up to the top of your boot. Unfortunatley, you quickly come to the conclusion that the only way that is going to happen is if the skier next to you loses a leg. This is exactly the moment that I look down, place the tail of my board on my phrakis and say to myself that everything I've gone thru to get here has been worth while.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Seems pretty legit.

Im interested, wait until i get my own credit card.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

also had a compound fracture of my fibula and basically shattered my ankle and tore all the ligaments last august. i dont do anything special besides lace my boot up extra tight. i can still feel it where the actual break was after riding for a bit, but i figure that since my boot is higher than where the break was it should help, maybe im just being optimistic, but ive been fine so far.


----------

